# Can uber fire you for rating all non-tippes a "1"



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Do they keep statistics on how you rate them and if yes, too many "bad passengers" makes you appear not happy driving for uber. So, why would they want you if you are not happy to work for them?


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

no and yes. right now they can do what they want and don't have to give reason.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd certainly fire you for doing that. You're shitting up the rating system by dolling out huge hits to good passengers' rating for absolutely no reason. People don't tip because Uber tells them not to, many times. Not because of moral deficiency.
Now I have to wonder if a 4.3 is a 4.8 who just recently got in your car. So please respect passenger ratings so it will be reliably usable to us other drivers. They are not, "Did I personally enjoy driving this random dude?" They are "will this random dude give me trouble, before I tap to accept?".

1/2/3 ratings have the same impact on pax ratings as they have on us. In that, they are huge due to the basic tendency to rate five unless something went severely wrong. Don't lock a good person out of the Uber system by tanking his rating. We need those guys/girls. They sit in the back quietly, are enjoyable to drive around, and they make our days easier instead of harder. Taxi can be an easy or a hard job, depending on how many of these nice people we get in the back that day.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, I would like you fired for rating passengers a 1 for not tipping.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Uberxif they could fire you said:


> Yes, I would like you fired for rating passengers a 1 for not tipping.


I was asking If they could fire you, actually


----------



## Nikita (Aug 11, 2014)

I`m personaly don`t give a bad rating to passengers for no reason but i must say i very very critical because it`s really bad feeling when you are coming home after looongg 12-15 hours day of work and you didnt do anything wrong you was nice to passenger your car was very clean etc and you finding out that your overall rating for the day is not 5 it`s 4.68... it`s 4.33... it`s 4.77.. What does it mean. It`s mean that someone gave you low rating for no reason!
So if person was positive, friendly and gave you a compliments about you about your car especially if the person gave you a tips that`s mean this person defenetly will rate you 5! So i will rate this person 5 too! Sometimes people dont say nothing just hi and have a good day. That`s okay. And if you didn`t do anything wrong this person probably rate you 5 or 4. Here you have to to rely on your senses and decide what you gonna give 4 or 5 ussualy it`s 4! Because you never know.
If you see that person Wasn`t really nice and you feel in the air that feeling of negative it`s mean 3. 2 stars and 1 star you give when you sure that person will rate you 3 or 2 and it happens for no reason. Say... you drive professionaly before you picked her up you was cleaning the back sit and put a fresh bottle of water Poland Spring and napkins and etc. And then you realize the person dissatisfied for some reason. They will not write a complaint on you but they will give you 2 or 1 star. They think it`s your fault of failures in their life.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

How bout if they have smelly shoes or smell awful when they get in. The nose knows.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

If you don't want see a passenger ever again, rate him 3 and Uber will never match you again.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> If you don't want see a passenger ever again, rate him 3 and Uber will never match you again.


This is not true with Uber. It is true with Lyft though. Also with Sidecar you can block any rider regardless of what rating you give them.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I gave one rider a 1, because he was a " I'm better than you" dick !


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I gave one rider a 3 because he stank cigarette
I gave one rider a 1 because he told me : “You’re a ****ing cabbie you do whatever I ****ing want or else I’ll punch you in the face”


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I gave one rider a 3 because he stank cigarette
> I gave one rider a 1 because he told me : "You're a ****ing cabbie you do whatever I ****ing want or else I'll punch you in the face"


In addition to the "1", I hope you reported him to Uber, on the oft chance that they might actually deactivate him.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This is not true with Uber. It is true with Lyft though. Also with Sidecar you can block any rider regardless of what rating you give them.


Do you have anything official stating this? I'm having this argument with a friend now. He started with Uber before Lyft and insists he saw that in his Uber videos. I started with Uber before the videos, but I cannot find anything official stating that. Since I can't prove you can get matched he insists he is right because he's never been matched with any of them again. I said I"ve never been matched with any of my passengers more than once even if I rated them a 5. 
If you have nothing official then I guess it is time to contact support.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> Do you have anything official stating this? I'm having this argument with a friend now. He started with Uber before Lyft and insists he saw that in his Uber videos. I started with Uber before the videos, but I cannot find anything official stating that. Since I can't prove you can get matched he insists he is right because he's never been matched with any of them again. I said I"ve never been matched with any of my passengers more than once even if I rated them a 5.
> If you have nothing official then I guess it is time to contact support.


I have heard this from several Uber emplyees but don't have anything in writing. Best to contact support and have them respond to you in writing to prove your point.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Do they keep statistics on how you rate them and if yes, too many "bad passengers" makes you appear not happy driving for uber. So, why would they want you if you are not happy to work for them?


yes they can and they will deactivate you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber can do anything they like


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I look at it this way:

There are riders out there who rate drivers badly because of surges. Is that our fault? Absolutely not. We don't control the pricing, obviously. Its just riders ignorant of the way Uber does things.

On the flip side, there are drivers out there who rate passengers badly because of not tipping. Is that their fault? Absolutely not. They have been told, repeatedly, by Uber, that they shouldn't tip. Why would you be a tool and downrate a passenger for doing what they believe to be the right thing?

Don't be a tool. Rate appropriately. Don't blame the pax for Ubers bad business models.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I look at it this way:
> 
> There are riders out there who rate drivers badly because of surges. Is that our fault? Absolutely not. We don't control the pricing, obviously. Its just riders ignorant of the way Uber does things.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

I disagree because, at this point, the only way to get the message across to the passengers is to do it by using the rating system. I have no problem rating a pax 4 stars if they didn't leave a tip. Maybe then they will think about what they could have done better. Isn't that what we have to do when we are rated less than five stars? The only difference is, we are often rated less than five stars for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

So you rate a passenger lower. How domyjey know why? Because they didn't five you a rating? WTF. What did you do to earn the tip? If you went from point a to b you did your job. You were paid for it. Never expect a tip. Uber has it made clear tips are not expected. And uber tells the driver to refuse the first tip anyway. So what do you want uber to change to your needs


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anzac said:


> So you rate a passenger lower. How domyjey know why? Because they didn't five you a rating? WTF. What did you do to earn the tip? If you went from point a to b you did your job. You were paid for it. Never expect a tip. Uber has it made clear tips are not expected. And uber tells the driver to refuse the first tip anyway. So what do you want uber to change to your needs


It is common and necessary in the service industry to provide a gratuity for good service, especially when the company has slashed rates so low. I drive a very nice, luxury class vehicle. I provide several amenities such as charging cords and mints/gum and a few magazines. I dress nicely and don't reek of BO, unlike many cab drivers. My car is spotless inside and out. (OK, maybe not quite outside, but you get the point.)

For Uber to deceive the pax into believing that a gratuity is included in the fare is absolutely 100% wrong. Is it the pax fault? I already said it's not. However, since we get screwed on the ratings system not only by the pax, but Uber also, the only way to get the point across that tipping IS NOT included in the fare is to use the ratings system on them. Besides, by just about any standard, a 4 star rating out of 5 is still extremely good. Five stars should be reserved for going above and beyond. If a pax tips me, they've gone above and beyond. Congratulations, you get 5 stars. No tip? No fifth star!

My rating of the pax has nothing to do with what they rate me. In fact, I don't believe we can even see what an individual pax rates us, can we?

I never said I expected a tip. I don't EXPECT a tip. However, it is customary in any service industry to tip. Uber HAS NOT made it clear that tips are not expected. Uber has, however, made it clear to the pax that tips are part of the fare. That's wrong. My pax say it all the time. In fact, they ask me how it can be so cheap if a tip is included, too. If they ask, I'm honest and tell them that a tip is most certainly not included. Then I usually get a surprised look from the pax and they also say that's wrong. For that matter, Uber should not be telling someone who is considered NOT to be their employee not to accept a tip.

I never said anything about asking Uber to change my needs. You, however, are crazy to tow this multi-billion dollar company's line by siding with them on screwing very good drivers out of a well earned gratuity when the company is deceptive about it.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> If you don't want see a passenger ever again, rate him 3 and Uber will never match you again.


Says who


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

What about how long they make you wait.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

If a passenger doesn't' tip they are following what they have been told by Uber. They should not be rated 1 star by doing what Uber has stated. I use star ratings to rate the driver in general. If they are waiting as I pull up, if they are courteous. they don't leave their mess behind. They all get 5 stars. They start treating me, the car or my time with disrespect, well I rate accordingly due to the infraction. I also use the time to educate them on their rating and how they can improve. Most are met with great enthusiasm and that just helps everyone. Some just don't care.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> What about how long they make you wait.


Depends on the pax. If they take longer than 7 minutes after a message from me and no reply upon arrival, I'm gone (I know 5 is customary, but I like to be sure.) If they show up with no reply after 5 minutes but before 7 minutes, then I rate lower than a 5, if they message me, or somehow acknowledge I've arrived and am waiting, I usually don't mind and will rate a 5 (if they aren't jerks.) I'll always cancel if you tell me "a couple minutes" and it exceeds 5.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Do they keep statistics on how you rate them and if yes, too many "bad passengers" makes you appear not happy driving for uber. So, why would they want you if you are not happy to work for them?


Yeah, drivers who rate everyone LESS who doesn't tip, which is the majority of pax in most cases are probably just marking themselves as a bad attitude target on Uber's end. If I were running things on that end you guys would be the first to go. jes sayin

This is a freakin livery biz. U take what U get, get their money. Move on. Keep it simple. This whole pax thing is NOT a religious experience for the driver. It's a ride for money.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I rate pax who puke a 1 regardless of how nice they are because somebody is gonna pay. Other than that it has to be really bad just to get me to do a 4. Am an adult. Can control punk 20 year olds if things get out of range from what I want.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I disagree because, at this point, the only way to get the message across to the passengers is to do it by using the rating system. I have no problem rating a pax 4 stars if they didn't leave a tip. Maybe then they will think about what they could have done better. Isn't that what we have to do when we are rated less than five stars? The only difference is, we are often rated less than five stars for absolutely no reason at all.


How is downrating a pax for no tip sending them a message? AFAIK the passenger ratings are only shown on the driver app. A pax shouldn't know their rating unless a driver tells them.


----------



## Fred Lead (Oct 28, 2014)

It's too bad some passengers think drivers are trying to scam extra money out of them by telling them the truth about tips. People are more likely to believe the corporate office than some driver that just picked them up that they may never see again. So as a driver you end up with a couple bucks in tip and a terrible rating that could take you off the road for telling the truth. It's kind of funny that the corporate office is the one that is money motivated enough to lie, as opposed to the drivers that really need it.

I rate for tip, promptness, cleanliness, and anything else I feel like. It's not like passenger ratings really mean anything; a five-star perfect driver can be matched with a two-star rider. If anything it just shows how long they've used the service.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, drivers who rate everyone LESS who doesn't tip, which is the majority of pax in most cases are probably just marking themselves as a bad attitude target on Uber's end. If I were running things on that end ...


If you "were running things on that end"....how would you know WHY a driver was rating a passenger a 4?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If you "were running things on that end"....how would you know WHY a driver was rating a passenger a 4?


Do you think Uber gives a shit about how you rate a pax? They don't give a **** what a driver says and the DO give a **** about the pax. A bad rating history of pax only would indicate to me a driver bad attitude.

Yes, just my opinion because I don't trust Uber any farther than I can throw 'em.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Do you think Uber gives a shit about how you rate a pax? They don't give a **** what a driver says and the DO give a **** about the pax. A bad rating history of pax only would indicate to me a driver bad attitude.
> 
> Yes, just my opinion because I don't trust Uber any farther than I can throw 'em.


That's all well and good. But what you SAID was


> Yeah, drivers who rate everyone LESS who doesn't tip, which is the majority of pax in most cases are probably just marking themselves as a bad attitude target on Uber's end. If I were running things on that end..


I asked you specifically: *If you "were running things on that end"....how would you know WHY a driver was rating a passenger a 4?*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> That's all well and good. But what you SAID was
> I asked you specifically: *If you "were running things on that end"....how would you know WHY a driver was rating a passenger a 4?*


I said IT WOULDN'T MATTER to Uber what your particular gripe was on any specific ride. Yeah, a few pax here and there are gonna git dinged, but a consistent lower rating driver MAY be flagged for elimination. Can't say, but as stated prior, I don't trust the ****ers. So I don't do it. *Uber is not doing one god damn thing to benefit DRIVERS. You should know that well enough by now.*


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> What about how long they make you wait.


If they make me wait a long time at the pickup but they are otherwise a good passenger I will drop their rating to a 4.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> If a passenger doesn't' tip they are following what they have been told by Uber. They should not be rated 1 star by doing what Uber has stated. I use star ratings to rate the driver in general. If they are waiting as I pull up, if they are courteous. they don't leave their mess behind. They all get 5 stars. They start treating me, the car or my time with disrespect, well I rate accordingly due to the infraction. I also use the time to educate them on their rating and how they can improve. Most are met with great enthusiasm and that just helps everyone. Some just don't care.


Oh, I agree. 1 star simply for the sole reason of not leaving a tip is wrong. What I'm saying is that, personally, I rate 4 stars if the customer does not tip. But even that's not set in stone. I give many 5 star ratings even though a pax may not have left a tip.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> How is downrating a pax for no tip sending them a message? AFAIK the passenger ratings are only shown on the driver app. A pax shouldn't know their rating unless a driver tells them.


Just like me, when I don't get a 5 star rating, I wonder to myself what I could have done to earn a perfect rating. I believe the passenger should have a similar experience. If they notice a driver gave them only four stars, I would hope the pax also takes a moment and thinks about what he could have done to earn a perfect rating. Isn't that reasonable?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Fred Lead said:


> It's too bad some passengers think drivers are trying to scam extra money out of them by telling them the truth about tips. People are more likely to believe the corporate office than some driver that just picked them up that they may never see again. So as a driver you end up with a couple bucks in tip and a terrible rating that could take you off the road for telling the truth. It's kind of funny that the corporate office is the one that is money motivated enough to lie, as opposed to the drivers that really need it.
> 
> I rate for tip, promptness, cleanliness, and anything else I feel like. It's not like passenger ratings really mean anything; a five-star perfect driver can be matched with a two-star rider. If anything it just shows how long they've used the service.


Exactly! The whole ratings system is skewed and worthless anyway. You could do everything under the sun possible, provide outstanding service, etc., and a pax may end up rating you one star because he/she was having a bad day. Out of your control. Completely unfair.

I just don't understand how all these drivers, who i'm sure are wonderful people, can tow the Uber line while Uber continues to fleece them right out of good money. It's a blatant lie how Uber brainwashes perfectly intelligent customers into believing that a gratuity is included in the fare. IT'S NOT!!!

I'd be fine with not getting tips if customers knew the truth. That's all this is about.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Just like me, when I don't get a 5 star rating, I wonder to myself what I could have done to earn a perfect rating.


I tell passengers without a perfect 5 star rating what their current rating is. I start the conversation off with "did you have a problem with a previous driver? I noticed that at least one driver has rated you less than a 5". And then wait for the conversation to begin and then I'll explain that we rate the passengers and that their ratings determine how likely a driver is to select them (accept their ping) in the future when they request a ride. Also, similar to drivers any rating less than a 4.5 will cause some drivers to pass on accepting their fair request. The difference is that in the case of the drivers we usually get fired for an average rating of less than a 4.6. Also a great time to explain how SOME drivers deduct stars for not tipping...another conversational starter. I always assure them that I will be giving them a 5 and that I appreciate their business.

BTW - What I actually rate passengers has little to nothing to do with the above dialogue. They earn their rating.....just as I do.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a stopwatch in my car. At 5:01 it's cancel, "customer no show", $5 in my pocket. I rarely call unless it's a difficult location for pickup.

If customers don't tip, but are otherwise great, they get a 4*. If they're exceptionally friendly conversationalists, they might get a 5*. I deduct 1* for each minute the customer makes me wait past 3 mins on the pickup as well. All tippers get a 5*, unless they're complete twits, in which case a 4*. Pretty simple.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I tell passengers without a perfect 5 star rating what their current rating is. I start the conversation off with "did you have a problem with a previous driver? I noticed that at least one driver has rated you less than a 5". And then wait for the conversation to begin and then I'll explain that we rate the passengers and that their ratings determine how likely a driver is to select them (accept their ping) in the future when they request a ride. Also, similar to drivers any rating less than a 4.5 will cause some drivers to pass on accepting their fair request. The difference is that in the case of the drivers we usually get fired for an average rating of less than a 4.6. Also a great time to explain how SOME drivers deduct stars for not tipping...another conversational starter. I always assure them that I will be giving them a 5 and that I appreciate their business.
> 
> BTW - What I actually rate passengers has little to nothing to do with the above dialogue. They earn their rating.....just as I do.


I really like your idea about how to start a conversation about this with pax.

One story that comes to mind that happened to me recently: A nice female pax probably in her 30's asked me "Is everything included in the app?" I paused and thought for a second. So I just asked her, "What do you mean by everything?" She responds, "It seems so cheap. That's great and all, but how are you making money?" She was clearly uncomfortable about saying the big T word, so I just asked straight out. "Are you asking me if a tip is included in the fare?" She responds, "Yes!"

So I told her straight up that she should not feel obligated to leave me a tip based on this conversation, but that no, a tip is not included in the fare and that it is actually a huge point of dissent between Uber and their 'partners.' We had a great conversation about it. She said she would tell her friends and try to pass the word along.

She tried to leave me a $5 tip on a $10 fare and I said absolutely not. It was tip enough for me to be able to talk to a pax about it honestly and comfortably. I rated her 5 stars and went along with my day.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> She tried to leave me a $5 tip on a $10 fare and I said absolutely not. It was tip enough for me to be able to talk to a pax about it honestly and comfortably. I rated her 5 stars and went along with my day.


Excellent! Sowing the seeds that future Uber drivers will be able to reap. Much better than the mindless dribble.."No thank you....there is no need to tip".


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I really like your idea about how to start a conversation about this with pax.
> 
> One story that comes to mind that happened to me recently: A nice female pax probably in her 30's asked me "Is everything included in the app?" I paused and thought for a second. So I just asked her, "What do you mean by everything?" She responds, "It seems so cheap. That's great and all, but how are you making money?" She was clearly uncomfortable about saying the big T word, so I just asked straight out. "Are you asking me if a tip is included in the fare?" She responds, "Yes!"
> 
> ...


Great conversation starter...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, drivers who rate everyone LESS who doesn't tip, which is the majority of pax in most cases are probably just marking themselves as a bad attitude target on Uber's end. If I were running things on that end you guys would be the first to go. jes sayin
> 
> This is a freakin livery biz. U take what U get, get their money. Move on. Keep it simple. This whole pax thing is NOT a religious experience for the driver. It's a ride for money.


A ride for money for Uber! With these low rates it's hard to make any money. In the 2 1/2 months I have been driving the best I did after deducting the .56 a mile is $191.00 for a weeks work. No I don't need the .56 at this time but it will come around then what?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Just like me, when I don't get a 5 star rating, I wonder to myself what I could have done to earn a perfect rating. I believe the passenger should have a similar experience. If they notice a driver gave them only four stars, I would hope the pax also takes a moment and thinks about what he could have done to earn a perfect rating. Isn't that reasonable?


They don't care! They are saving a shit ton of money vs. taxi cabs!


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

So as a uber passenger should I rate a driver a 4 or 1 if they don't offer me water or gum? Or they drive 40 in a 35? So the driver who offers me water gets a 5 everyone else a 4? 

I believe a majority of drivers don't offer water or anything else, So if a rating of a 4 is the rating to get you fired, then why give a passenger a 4, Are you now saying let's fire that passenger?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Anzac said:


> So as a uber passenger should I rate a driver a 4 or 1 if they don't offer me water or gum? Or they drive 40 in a 35? So the driver who offers me water gets a 5 everyone else a 4?
> 
> I believe a majority of drivers don't offer water or anything else, So if a rating of a 4 is the rating to get you fired, then why give a passenger a 4, Are you now saying let's fire that passenger?


Good point. No water -1, No snacks -1, No phone chargers -1, No music or shitty music -1, Talk radio or news radio -1. Not fair, but neither is rating a pax down for not tipping.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Anzac said:


> So as a uber passenger should I rate a driver a 4 or 1 if they don't offer me water or gum?


 Are you entitled to water or gum? Did someone promise you that it would be included in your ride. Are tips for Taxi drivers expected?


Anzac said:


> Or they drive 40 in a 35?


 If you think your driver is driving you unsafely by going 5 over the posted speed limit then by all means deduct however many points you think it's worth.

If you ride with me and don't tip you get a 4. Don't worry, unlike me a 4 won't get you disconnected from the Uber system....it will just let future drivers know that you weren't the "perfect" customer.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anzac said:


> So as a uber passenger should I rate a driver a 4 or 1 if they don't offer me water or gum? Or they drive 40 in a 35? So the driver who offers me water gets a 5 everyone else a 4?
> 
> I believe a majority of drivers don't offer water or anything else, So if a rating of a 4 is the rating to get you fired, then why give a passenger a 4, Are you now saying let's fire that passenger?


Yes, pretty much. What's good for the goose is good for the gander, right? If the rating system is so unbelievably unfair to the drivers, why should it be any different for passengers?

As I mentioned, I don't like the rating system at all. You are just playing devil's advocate. The fact is, this is all Uber's doing. I don't blame the passengers for any of this. If I were a rider, I would definitely have a similar ratings feel. In other words, if you pull up in a dirty, dented jalopy with a smashed headlight and you smell like stale coffee and BO, as a rider, I'm going to give you a bad rating. But if your appearance is clean cut, you drive a luxury class vehicle (UberX is the only option in my city), your car smells fresh and clean, you offer small amenities, you've gone above and beyond and that deserves 5 stars.

I just don't see how this is all that complicated.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anzac said:


> So as a uber passenger should I rate a driver a 4 or 1 if they don't offer me water or gum? Or they drive 40 in a 35? So the driver who offers me water gets a 5 everyone else a 4?
> 
> I believe a majority of drivers don't offer water or anything else, So if a rating of a 4 is the rating to get you fired, then why give a passenger a 4, Are you now saying let's fire that passenger?


Add to the fact that it just doesn't make sense at all that the VAST majority of my pax see me pull up and the first words out of their mouths are something like "Wow. Awesome ride, dude. I didn't expect to be picked up in this!" How in the hell can I be receiving 3's or 4's, much less a 1 or a 2?!?!


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I have heard this from several Uber emplyees but don't have anything in writing. Best to contact support and have them respond to you in writing to prove your point.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> View attachment 2017


Good job Grace.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Exactly! The whole ratings system is skewed and worthless anyway.
> 
> .


Did any other areas receive a Uber sent survey? The first question was regarding rankings. I told them Uber should educate Riders that any rating less than 5 means that Rider wants the Drivr deactivated.


----------

